# Help identify this artist!



## urpalpete (Aug 16, 2021)

Oil on canvas. I bought this off of Facebook marketplace about 2 years ago in Marquette Michigan. The guy I bought it from did not know who made it but said he had it for about 20 - 30 years. I think he said he got it from a family member?


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

urpalpete said:


> Oil on canvas. I bought this off of Facebook marketplace about 2 years ago in Marquette Michigan. The guy I bought it from did not know who made it but said he had it for about 20 - 30 years. I think he said he got it from a family member?
> View attachment 67393
> View attachment 67394
> View attachment 67395
> ...


Name is"COLUNT" I believe, but find no cross references.


----------

